# Finally got round to ONR



## 50pey (May 28, 2009)

After having ONR sitting in my shed for a month I thought I'd give it ago today as my car was covered in rain dust, have to say I'm very impressed I followed Lowiepetes guide spraying 1 panel at a time allowing to dwell then washing with a Valet Pro safe sponge and drying with a towel then spray V7 Hybrid wipe of with MF cloth, car was clean in no time if your thinking of giving ONR a try I would say do it! I will be using it more often that's for sure!
A few pics not very good I'm afraid as taken on my phone , notice how there's no water on the road


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Nice car :thumb:

ONR really is a great product once you get past your fear of damaging the paint. Make some up into a QD and it makes a fantastic household cleaner :thumb: I also use it for cleaning the interior plastic on the car


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great stuff, spot on for the hot weather did the Rover 75 in 25 mins this evening before going to see snow white and the huntsman advance showing.


----------

